# Klein Quantum - upgrade? or not..



## Sipa_dan (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a 4 year old Klein Quantum with 105's and stock Rolf Vector wheels.

The bike fits (professionally fit) perfectly and looks great. I am thinking of upgrading the bike to eek out a bit more speed.. I am considering the following upgrades

Bontrager Race Lite wheels followed by the Ultegra 10 speed group.

My bike shop(s) keep telling me to spend that I'd be better off spending the money on a new bike. My frame is has the Klein cool paint without a scratch..

I ride ~ 100 miles per week year round here in Arizona.

Comments?

Thanks!


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

Sipa_dan said:


> I have a 4 year old Klein Quantum with 105's and stock Rolf Vector wheels.
> 
> The bike fits (professionally fit) perfectly and looks great. I am thinking of upgrading the bike to eek out a bit more speed.. I am considering the following upgrades
> 
> ...


The new parts & $$$$ you put out will not make you faster in themselves. If the new stuff motivates you to go out and ride vs. watching tv. It's money well spent!
If you go with a new bike the frame is all but free vs. buying the parts seperatly.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*One of two things*

Upgrade your current Klein or Buy a new KLEIN. Man i love these bikes!


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

Har said:


> Upgrade your current Klein or Buy a new KLEIN. Man i love these bikes!


I Second That ! I have nothing but praise for my Kleins!


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

I too have a perfectly decent Klein (Stage Comp T) about as old as yours. Fits fine, rides fine, but I had the 'itch' to buy an all out superlight race bike.

That was around April, and just now I sold that fancy new bike on eBay--it wasn't nearly as enjoyable to ride as my Klein (fast doesn't always = fun). Since the new bike fiasco, I have developed a newfound respect for my old Klein. 

So go ahead, test ride some shiny new bikes. But be smart!


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

If you think switching bikes will make you faster think again. (and I know that you don't think that) I have a QPro, Colnago C40, Moots SL, etc...the Klein is the fastest and stiffest bike I have. You can switch wheels and that may help but unless you just want a new bike then stick with the Klein, it's awesome. Believe me I know the lure of new stuff that's why I have tons of bikes, wheelsets, and assorted gear all over the garage.
If you want to spend a little and feel better get a new set of wheels, maybe something in the $800 range or some handbuilts.
Want to spend on a new bike? Get a nice carbon or Ti or Steel ride. Have fun along the way.


----------

